# The night is dark and full of terrors, indeed.



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

laurie17 said:


> Hm, maybe particularly why you feel you manipulate (that was one answer you gave) and just a couple of expansions on a few of the other questions - you can choose :ghost3:





> b) My manipulative tendencies, I tend to use leading questions to steer people to topics that aren't uncomfortable for me, and have used friends as tools one too many times.


My motivations for this come from, well, mostly ineptitude, but also sore spots which I don't want to be touched on. And as for using people as tools, well, a while ago, when I was extremely depressed, I had a moment of just using friends and throwing them away. When I got to my senses, I immediately ditched the friends I had and went loner.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> My motivations for this come from, well, mostly ineptitude, but also sore spots which I don't want to be touched on. And as for using people as tools, well, a while ago, when I was extremely depressed, I had a moment of just using friends and throwing them away. When I got to my senses, I immediately ditched the friends I had and went loner.


I'm not too sure what this shows - why/for what reason were you using friends? Why did you throw them away afterwards? Why, when you became less/not depressed did you become a loner? (I'm just looking for motivations - as I said you could expand on a couple of the other questions if you'd prefer.)


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> My motivations for this come from, well, mostly ineptitude, but also sore spots which I don't want to be touched on. And as for using people as tools, well, a while ago, when I was extremely depressed, I had a moment of just using friends and throwing them away. When I got to my senses, I immediately ditched the friends I had and went loner.


Using them how and for what?


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

never seen any Fi in you.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

This thread is getting quite interesting. I suppose it's a good thing you brought your type back up, @Barakiel.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Pressed Flowers said:


> This thread is getting quite interesting. I suppose it's a good thing you brought your type back up, @Barakiel.


Thank @Gray Romantic, not me. :wink:


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Pressed Flowers said:


> This thread is getting quite interesting. I suppose it's a good thing you brought your type back up, @Barakiel.


Indeed.

It seems I should have stuck with STP for @Barakiel many moons ago. :moon: I forget what changed my mind.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Barakiel said:


> *1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
> 
> This particular picture is very visually stunning, especially the lighting hitting off of the leaves and grass. The tower itself seems to me similar like someone standing on top of a cliff, alone, but watching.


Sensation. 



> *2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
> 
> My initial thoughts? _"Oh, well, that's just lovely."_ My outward reactions? Turn to the person who knows the most about car management, push him into solving it, and have him tell me what I should help with. The people who can't help will only get in the way, so I ignore them in favor of the issue at hand.


*Not* an SF response. Feelers are more oriented towards the feelings of people and the situation (duh), and he even expressed a clear "devaluing" of such thinking here. He even himself admits that he doesn't care to consider such aspects in order to solve or alleviate the situation, but is more focused on the "task at hand". 



> *3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
> 
> Uneasy, as I don't particularly want to go to _another_ social scenario, but if they won't go out of their way, I may as well. Who knows, something interesting may happen.


Doesn't say anything. Too short and brief.



> *4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
> 
> My inward reaction would be mostly curiosity.* I would try to probe for his reasoning by doubting his claim*, and then begin a debate with him. If his words hit a sore spot, I'd attack his claims while not defending my own.


The bolded is pretty much counter to a feeler. While feelers can of course be curious why people think the way they do, they don't ask for _impersonal reasoning_, which is implied here, as much as they ask for how people _feel_ about it i.e. their values, etc. Especially the part about debating also moves away from feeling territory, and the way the debate is described heavily suggests xSTP logic (seeing what is right in front you, application of force/being direct, using a personal intuitive metaphor that seems suggestive of Ni). There's also this thing where "curiosity" seems to suggest something Fe-ish, being interested to hear the other person's point of view more for the sake of that view in order to create a sense of synchronicity among people. 



> *5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
> 
> If it didn't fit into my worldview, perhaps that worldview needs adjusting. Of course, it'd need to be battered down, one experience wouldn't change my entire belief system. Mostly, it would crack the walls, but not break them.


Sounds a little Ni-ish, the way it's described. 



> *6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
> 
> I'm still determining my values, actually, but it mostly comes with not being unnecessarily cruel, doing what _you_ think is right, and helping people. As for how they can change, look to the next questionaire, time's usually the answer. :laughing:


lol, Fi ego type _still_ determining their values? Especially Fi doms, while they may not per se have values as in, "I think so and so," in every situation, will still be able to come up with their own value judgements of right/wrong, good/bad etc. on spot when probed which may trigger them to go on a kind of "moralistic crusade" which is heavily implied to not be the case, here. 



> *7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
> 
> a) My obsessive tendencies when it comes to things, if I try to do something, you can bet I won't stop, even if it means I'm disadvantaged. I've been at MBTI for a little over 5 years now.


Unrelated to anything cognition. 



> b) My manipulative tendencies, I tend to use leading questions to steer people to topics that aren't uncomfortable for me, and have used friends as tools one too many times.


Speaks against Fi, because it doesn't suggest any preference towards seeing the world through a lens of personal relationships and how close/distant he is to these people. Instead it suggests almost an implied devaluing of this kind of logic, and an attitude of dismissing such a way to approach the world as unimportant. Ti ego > Fi ego. 



> *8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
> 
> Hunches are usually something I like to investigate quickly, although not exposing myself by doing so.


Not very important or relevant to type. 



> *9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
> 
> a) Adrenaline. Making fun of people. (1) Knowing things are actually going my way for once. Theorizing about something I'm invested in. (2)


1. Doesn't speak for Fi at all, or feeling in general. This is a very strong kind of devaluation of feeling and especially Fi, since Fi would demonstrate an awareness of people's sense of "life force":



Lenore Thomson said:


> Introverted Feeling (Fi) is the attitude that everything that is manifest (apparent, observable, described) is the expression of a soul or life force, in terms of which everything ultimately makes sense. Everything that happens is the result of a soul expressing its unique nature.
> 
> From this attitude, each living thing is completely unique, and has unique needs. Every living thing needs to express itself and grow in its unique way. None of this can be put into categories or measurements, at least not without blotting out that utter uniqueness of each living thing. Because we are all living things, even though each of us is unique we can still connect to the life force as it exists in others. From an Fi standpoint, the way to respond to things is in a way that is faithful to that underlying life force.


Making fun of people pretty much entirely ignores the statements above, respecting people's sense of being or "life force". In socionics I'd attribute this to Fi PoLR, typical of ExTPs, because they don't care to understand the distance/closeness between themselves and that of other people, and because they don't do that, they also don't understand how people's needs etc. are different or distinct from one another.

2. While of course any kind of person can be interested in theory etc., given the total context of this post, this really seems to more heavily suggest towards the OP being a thinker than a feeler, since thinking as a mental activity is a preference towards seeing the world impersonally and "objectively", detached from feeling (feeling tones) that arkigos mentioned. 

Feelers, while they can be interested in theory, don't tend to enjoy dealing with theory or theoretical principles because the logical disposition of theory is usually heavily removed from feeling because of its attempts at objectivity. The world is dealt with impersonally rather than from the perspective of value. xSFPs in particular, usually have little patience for theory, experiencing as often quite frustrating because it doesn't consider the real world and the people within it (specifically, theory doesn't deal anything about understanding people and their personal relationships with each other that Fi in particular cares about). 



> b) _Responsibility._ Avoid that like the plague. Doing things I don't want to do, also.


Unrelated. 



> *10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
> 
> I tend to repress my kindness, I feel. I'm a lot more antagonistic towards people I know fairly well, unless I actually like them, in which case I'm, well, nice. But I'm also very nice towards the random people I meet, such as store clerks and office workers, people are surprised when they hear of that.


Low Fe, here. Tries to talk about personal sentiments and attachments, but ends up making bigger and more generic claims about the world and the people in it, and essentially fails to distinguish between the personal value (subjective feeling hierarchy of like/dislike) of things. How is the store clerk or the office worker different from people that are deemed as close, here? The entire paragraph suggests that the OP behaves and interprets his relationships with all these people pretty much the same way. Fi types, especially ego types, understand how to make a distinction people closer to them and how they are more important compared to people more distant to them. A good friend has much more personal value than a store clerk, and therefore also warrant entirely different ways of how to interpersonally behave towards them, in order to honor that value. In socionics, this paragraph is also extremely exemplary of Fi PoLR:



> *The individual does not normally pay attention to the nuances of interpersonal relationships;* he is either overly suspicious or overly assuming of his relations with others when they are not clearly defined. More importance is given to these relations as they pertain to *objective mutual benefit*; entertaining one another and accomplishing mutual goals are seen as the main focus, rather than seeing the relationships as rewarding in and of themselves. The individual does not expect others to be actively aware or concerned with his own personal sentiments, *and so sees little reason to be concerned with those of others, unless they have direct consequences for the individual. *Statements by other persons reflecting their inner feelings are not fully registered by the individual if not accompanied by external emotional expression or actions. Suggestions that the individual may have acted unethically in the eyes of another person who has not clearly expressed disapproval are met with bafflement by the individual; those that are expressed without tact are either dismissed or reacted to aggressively.
> 
> Expressions of deep personal sentiments are awkward for the individual, whether coming from another or himself. He does not see it as his "right" to place the burden of his true emotions on another, both because he knows how uncomfortable those of others make him (even when they are positive and genuine), and because of his own awkwardness in expressing them.


Personally, I think the OP is an ESTP.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

@arkigos, @Entropic, @Deadly Decorum, @tine, @laurie17

*SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?*

I would be angry, quite angry, in fact. However, I would also try to distance myself from her as well, if she distrusts me that much with her issues, perhaps it would be better if I wasn't there at all. After all, her family can take care of her well enough.

Honestly? She has enough people to care for her without me being there, I'd be superfluous at best, and since she doesn't trust me with even knowing that she's dying (hell, what would have happened if I had never found out?), no need for me to be there. So I guess my feelings are focused on myself.

*SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.*

If I'm not particularly attached to him/her, it's unreasonable to think that I'd bother to tutor them. Since the assignment is meant to be solo, besides asking the professor for help, there's not much I can suggest to him. Me tutoring them would require an investment that I'm not particularly wanting to do for someone I barely talk to. The things that make me think that this is the way I would do it is that they're not close to you, barely talks with you, and we're indifferent to each other, so there's no reason for me to want to help him.

*SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?*

Project 2, for sure. If I'm invested in the project, taking a long time doing it is fine, as is working alone, I kind of prefer it, actually. As for it not having much impact on company operations, I don't mind really, as long as it's a project I both understand and am passionate about. Furthermore, the streamlining of the process afterwards is very appreciated, as not many people can understand what I go on about when I talk.

*SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.*

Well, their work ethic would certainly counter my laziness. I would mostly stay on the sidelines, chiming in here and there, but mostly just absorbing their ideas, internally critiquing them, and disagreeing with certain points as they voice them. I wouldn't really give ideas of my own, that's not my strength. Once we have set ideas, I'm perfectly fine with someone taking up the leadership role, but if no one else will, I'm fine with myself doing it, albeit slightly unwillingly.

*SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?
*

Play video games. Write. Watch Netflix shows I'm wanting to catch up on. They're all activities that I have to engage in, and yet are introverted. Maybe I'll go play some sport if I feel like it. All these things give me a particular rush, video games, writing and tv shows absorb me into their world, and playing sports has me engage the outside world, not a fictional one.

Mainly adrenaline, but I also get energy from debating with people, though it's usually more of a visual thing rather than anything we talk about.

*SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?*

Actor, Computer Programmer/Analyst, and Counselor. The first is because I've always wanted to be an actor, and I like to think I'm pretty decent at putting on people's mannerisms and lifestyle. Secondly, for Computer Programmer/Analyst, I'm pretty good at tearing apart and fixing computer issues, probably why I don't need help with installing practically anything, even motherboards. And lastly, Counselor, because I like investigating strange people, they're much more interesting than "normal" people. It was rather simple to pick these three, as *none* of the others fit at all, besides maybe Lawyer. As for where I'd find the most fulfillment, well, considering actor is almost impossible due to speech impediment, that's off the list. I suppose Computer Programmer/Analyst, really.

*SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?
*
Short Effective Scenario Questionnaire 2.0 (Self-Type)-paintedcanyon1fb.jpg

*- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?*

The light shines off of the rocks in a spectacular way, but the water doesn't really have much of a reflection from the light. The lush green trees do add a bit of color to an otherwise brownish display. I feel a sense of trepidation, what would it take to climb that landscape? What would it feel like to stand on the other side of the picture, on top of the cliff, looking at where the camera is now? And the cliff face is beautiful in its shape, it's like it's a dome and the lake is a secret hidden from the world.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

laurie17 said:


> I'm not too sure what this shows - why/for what reason were you using friends? Why did you throw them away afterwards? Why, when you became less/not depressed did you become a loner? (I'm just looking for motivations - as I said you could expand on a couple of the other questions if you'd prefer.)


I'm not sure what it shows either, tbh. I was mainly using them to feel better about myself, and as for why I threw them away afterwards, I just needed to get as far away from people connected to that part of me as fast as possible. I didn't grow less depressed, per say, just differently scoped. And that's fine, I just don't know which to expand upon. :happy:


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> I'm not sure what it shows either, tbh. I was mainly using them to feel better about myself, and as for why I threw them away afterwards, I just needed to get as far away from people connected to that part of me as fast as possible. I didn't grow less depressed, per say, just differently scoped. And that's fine, I just don't know which to expand upon. :happy:


Hm... Maybe try just picking three ones at random and expanding on those. I feel like you're going deeper into the 'what' but still not getting into the 'why' (which is completely understandable with that last example, because it's very personal).


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> Well, this is rather short. I'll do a new one when I get on a proper computer, meh.  @_Pressed Flowers_ , @_just for the spark_ , @_Princess Langwidere_ , @_Deadly Decorum_ , @_fair phantom_ , @_laurie17_ , @_tine_ , and @_Gray Romantic_ especially, this is for you. :laughing:
> 
> *0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> 
> ...


I think ESFP.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

xSFP, at the very least


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Where are people seeing Fi?


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

arkigos said:


> Also, you mention debating as if it were both a point of pride and strength... but, more interestingly, of being prone to manipulation, and using people as tools. Lots of logical tool usage.
> 
> I scan this post looking for impressionistic nuance of value to inform and show through strongly in what you say. I don't see that. I see, instead, a strength of reasoning / analytical searching / preponderance that is indicative of Thinking and it SEEMS to favor depth and abstraction.
> 
> ...


I typed him as SFP, with Se over Fi dominance being tricky to distinguish, mainly due to environmental factors (his stutter could certainly be a false positive extrovert) because he has mentioned that it's difficult for him to know where he stands. Interacting with him in a community rife with values (the Ni and Fairy Tales threads) he seemed to hold back or not know where he stood or why such "blatant" issues were important. I took it as he thought the Fe types were jumping the gun too quickly... that he needed to take the time to consider, and the "oh he cares" moments felt muted and expressed when he felt it was of importance. ...If in actuality, it's because he's a thinker that makes him hard to express value was not something I had considered.

The tools to manipulate theory is interesting. I thought Fi-Se also had a manipulative streak and enjoyed fucking with people, and attributed such tendencies to that idea. ...You may be right. 

I hate Si. This broke my paradigm. I've been thinking about how much I use archetypes or impressions to type people and fretting over how that may blur objectivity, and my theory is proving correct yet again in this case. 

STP. The world is strange...


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> @_arkigos_ , @_Entropic_ , @_Deadly Decorum_ , @_tine_ , @_laurie17_
> 
> *SCENARIO 1
> 
> ...


xSFP


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

@Barakiel I saw you tagged me with the other situational questionnaire, but I'm still not getting a feel for your motivations. Could you try and say why instead of what?


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

* *






Barakiel said:


> *SCENARIO 1
> 
> FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE
> 
> ...





This is very clearly STP. I don't think it is strongly ESTP or strongly ISTP, but it is definitely STP. 

Adrenaline and analysis. What more is there to it? 

First answer struck me as very distinctly inferior Fe. It was definitely inferior and kinda rung of passive aggressive. Anyway, it was exactly what I'd expect of pretty much any STP. 

There is no way, from all this, that you are an Fi type. Forget that. The ONLY indication of it is that you are fairly self-focused. To me, that means very little in terms of type.

Lots of talk of nitpicking ideas, fixing computers, analysis in general. In Scenario 3 you chose the Ti answer instead of the Te. Sometimes that can be a miss, but in this case I feel it is indicative. Do you choose the pure abstract or the applicable? You chose to disconnect and do the more abstract and inapplicable task. Perhaps that is a sign of introversion instead? It depends. 

The bigger problem in all of this is the complete lack of any indication of Fi... or really any concern or emphasis on value or feeling-tone at all. To me that is absolutely glaring. Even the ESFP with the most mitigated Fi is still going to have their communications subtly infused with it. I see nothing here. Nothing.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

arkigos said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Arkigos. I'm curious as to what you consider Fi, although you've said it in the past. Do you agree with this, something I wrote on Fi?


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

@arkigos this was my first encounter with the OP, and I've bolded what struck me as Fi when I decided to type him as ISFP:



Barakiel said:


> That's a bingo reference if anyone gets that. :wink: Anyway, ON WITH THE QUIZ!
> 
> *0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> Well, I wouldn't say a stressful time, but as I've said in my other questionaires, I have a stutter, and I think that's altered my viewpoints on many things. I'm currently 18 years old, male, and disillusioned with abstract concepts, yet eager to see what other people think of them. *I also went through a period of time, around about a couple of years or so, I think, where I refused to show emotion when provoked and acted distant to keep myself sane through it*. No negative effects then, but people have said that I've changed a lot, especially as far as empathy goes. Also, a friend of mine noted that my personality might have formed around the fact that I wasn't raised by a full family, my father left when I was 2 and I haven't seen him since.
> ...



....I didn't bold much... I guess I should of realized in retrospect, that the mind game think was Ti... I think I thought maybe Ni there...


this is super embarrassing and I hate being wrong. :frustrating:

In retrospect I goofed. It's still going to be weird to see Ti rather than Fi... but considering his answer to number 2... which did slightly focus outwardly on the feelings of the group, I should have known. 

Time to reevaluate my views on type yet again.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I need to re-read... Again. Goddamnit Barak


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

Gray Romantic said:


> I need to re-read... Again. Goddamnit Barak


No, thank you @Barakiel and especially @arkigos and @Entropic. 

He's a strong Ji, which is something I don't believe can be disputed. 

The distance and silently considering and weighing the opinions and values of others and the self focus... may very well be Ti, and probably is. I was being yet again superficial when I decided Fi... I am the thing I hate. 

This is important. Learning to master typology is an excellent goal to strive for, and re-evaluation and reconsideration is the way to do such a thing. I'm still in shock and awe... it's going to be a strange adjustment, but it's better to learn that you're wrong than to hold on to the idea that you're right... even when it's hard at times. Damn ego.


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

arkigos said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you clarify "communications subtly infused with it"? Like an example, perhaps? I'm sorry. 

PS I was recently looking at one of the typing threads, trying to find a quote, and I noticed one of my comments toward you and I was ashamed of it. I seemed to imply you were a crazy whacko theorist who thought everyone was XSFJ (which I don't think by the way.) and that was completely inappropriate and I'm sorry. Your typings should be respected always and they deserve to be extra-respected because they are typically logical and well-founded.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

OvalCat said:


> Could you clarify "communications subtly infused with it"? Like an example, perhaps? I'm sorry.


Fi types might not be effulgent (actually, I take that back, extraverted Fi types can be effulgent in their way), but they are still gonna talk about and gravitate toward things that are value-oriented. As an example, you have an ESFP who can tell you are depressed and even if they don't say anything, you can tell it occupies them.... it is on their radar, they are living in that place. Value and relationships weigh heavier on them, are in their mind more consistently.... color their interactions more. An Fi dom can act incredibly curmudgeonly, but 9 times out of 10, it is the most obvious thing in the world that they are FEEELERS. Kurt Cobain was a sarcastic asshole at any given moment and talked about the things he valued almost never and only bracingly.... but if you asked anyone to describe him they'd say 'sensitive' and a 'feeler' pretty much without thinking. Why? Because it subtly infuses everything about him. 



OvalCat said:


> PS I was recently looking at one of the typing threads, trying to find a quote, and I noticed one of my comments toward you and I was ashamed of it. I seemed to imply you were a crazy whacko theorist who thought everyone was XSFJ (which I don't think by the way.) and that was completely inappropriate and I'm sorry. Your typings should be respected always and they deserve to be extra-respected because they are typically logical and well-founded.


I don't know what you are talking about but I'll take you at your word, and given what you have said, you can BURN IN HELL.


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

arkigos said:


> Fi types might not be effulgent (actually, I take that back, extraverted Fi types can be effulgent in their way), but they are still gonna talk about and gravitate toward things that are value-oriented. As an example, you have an ESFP who can tell you are depressed and even if they don't say anything, you can tell it occupies them.... it is on their radar, they are living in that place. Value and relationships weigh heavier on them, are in their mind more consistently.... color their interactions more. An Fi dom can act incredibly curmudgeonly, but 9 times out of 10, it is the most obvious thing in the world that they are FEEELERS. Kurt Cobain was a sarcastic asshole at any given moment and talked about the things he valued almost never and only bracingly.... but if you asked anyone to describe him they'd say 'sensitive' and a 'feeler' pretty much without thinking. Why? Because it subtly infuses everything about him.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you are talking about but I'll take you at your word, and given what you have said, you can BURN IN HELL.


Ah a value undertone? 
I'd be too blind to notice it. 

Thus is what I get for confessing. And I will burn in hell thank you.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

arkigos said:


> I don't know what you are talking about but I'll take you at your word, and given what you have said, you can BURN IN HELL.


That's Ni for you.

I'm still going to have to think about Barakiel. Ti is probably right... but if I find any evidence for Fi, I'll get back to you.


----------

